# a chance to help CTNEMBA



## mattm59 (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.singletracks.com/blog/trail-advocacy/earn-a-500-grant-for-your-mtb-club/

CtNEMBA is the only club in Ct. listed, and it'd be cool to get those that do so much for us some $$.


----------



## Nick (Apr 8, 2012)

I used to bike a lot with the NEMBA guys ... a good group, when I lived in CT, but that was 15 years ago, sort of the infancy of mt. biking. Come a long way from then. 

Thanks for posting this up!


----------



## powhunter (Apr 8, 2012)

mattm59 said:


> http://www.singletracks.com/blog/trail-advocacy/earn-a-500-grant-for-your-mtb-club/
> 
> CtNEMBA is the only club in Ct. listed, and it'd be cool to get those that do so much for us some $$.




So you have to join singletracks??


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2012)

powhunter said:


> So you have to join singletracks??



It would seem that way.


----------

